# Fishing Fly Pen



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Made this for my dad for Christmas. Real fishing fly were put on the pen tube and then cast in acrylic. Turned and polished with a CA finish.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Great job!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Spectacular, Foggy... He's gonna luv it....


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very Nice work Amigo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Saaaweeeet!!


----------

